# Hardware Microphone Voice Changer?



## curious102a (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,

Lately I've been attempting to find a voice changing device for my computer that does not involve software. I'm not sure where to begin looking, or even if they exist, so I thought I would ask here.

What I'm looking for is something that allows simple voice changing via hardware. My aim is that the voice, once 'entering' the computer, would already be 'adjusted' and would therefore sound higher/lower/whatever as if that were the voice coming from the microphone into programs that use a microphone--online games, VOIP, etc. 

Does such a thing exist? Can anyone advise me?


----------



## hmichaelyoung (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you found an adequate solution yet? My searches have resulted with items that are either too expensive, or are limited to certain kinds of output (ie: cell phone or home phone). 

I need something that can use a 3.5 microjack that allows me to plug it into a microphone port on my computer, and then have a microphone that I plug into the voice changer. I agree with you, that software solutions tend to be far more resource intensive, and rather frustrating to use.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not seen anything hardware related, although I'm sure they exist. The only thing PC specific is software.


----------

